# Vokabeltrainer programmieren



## javaaanvnonym (4. Nov 2020)

Hey also, ich benötige eine echt hilfreiche Hilfe und schnelle Antworten.
Und zwar müssen wir einen Vokabeltrainer erstellen, der die Vokabeln abfragt, und nach richtig oder falsch einordnet.
Ich bin soweit so vor gegangen und benötige jetzt jedoch "Vokabeln abfragen" vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen

import java.util.Scanner;

/**

* Das Programm erstellt Vokabeln und speichert diese ab.

*

* Todo: Es kann eine Vokabelliste aus einer Datei laden und in einer

* Liste speichern.

*

* Der Nutzer kann abgefragt werden. Falsch geratene Vokabeln

* werden zum verstärkten Üben erneut in der Liste untergebracht.

*

*Das Programm arbeitet mit der Konsole.

*

* @author ()

* @version (

*/

public class VokabelTrainer

{

// instance variables - replace the example below with your own

private List<Vokabel> vokabeln;



/**

* Constructor for objects of class VokabelTrainer

*/

public VokabelTrainer()

{

vokabeln = new List<Vokabel>();

vokabeln.append(new Vokabel("Hund","dog"));

vokabeln.append(new Vokabel("Katze","cat"));

vokabeln.append(new Vokabel("Vogel","bird"));

vokabeln.append(new Vokabel("Blume","flower"));

}



/**

* gibt die Vokabelliste aus.

*/

public void listeAusgeben() {

vokabeln.toFirst ();

while(vokabeln.hasAccess())

{

System.out.println(vokabeln.getContent().getDeutsch());

System.out.println(" - ");

System.out.println(vokabeln.getContent().getEnglisch());

System.out.println("zu Deutsch");

vokabeln.next();

}

}



/**

* fügt eine neue Vokabel (deutsch-englisch) an

* (zunächst hinten)

* To do: alphabetisch!

*/

public void neueVokabel(String pDeutsch, String pEnglisch) {

vokabeln.append(new Vokabel(pDeutsch, pEnglisch));

}



/**

* Ermöglicht eine einfache Abfrage.

* Abzufragende Vokabeln kommen in eine neue Liste

* Falsch geratene Vokabeln werden erneut in diese Liste gepackt

* Die Abfrage endet, wenn alle Vokabeln richtig eingegeben wurden.

* Eine kleine Statistik wird ausgegeben.

*

*/

public void abfragen() {

}


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (4. Nov 2020)

Quellcode bitte immer in Java Tags posten.

Du suchst nach einer Methode, um zwei Strings auf ungefähre Übereinstimmung zu vergleichen (das lässt sich in Prozent angeben)? Oder auf genaue?


----------



## krgewb (4. Nov 2020)

```
import java.util.Scanner;

/**
* Das Programm erstellt Vokabeln und speichert diese ab.
*
* Todo: Es kann eine Vokabelliste aus einer Datei laden und in einer
* Liste speichern.
*
* Der Nutzer kann abgefragt werden. Falsch geratene Vokabeln
* werden zum verstärkten Üben erneut in der Liste untergebracht.
*
*Das Programm arbeitet mit der Konsole.
*
* @author ()
* @version (
*/
public class VokabelTrainer
{
    // instance variables - replace the example below with your own
    private List<Vokabel> vokabeln;

    /**
    * Constructor for objects of class VokabelTrainer
    */
    public VokabelTrainer()
    {
        vokabeln = new List<Vokabel>();
        vokabeln.append(new Vokabel("Hund","dog"));
        vokabeln.append(new Vokabel("Katze","cat"));
        vokabeln.append(new Vokabel("Vogel","bird"));
        vokabeln.append(new Vokabel("Blume","flower"));
    }

    /**
    * gibt die Vokabelliste aus.
    */
    public void listeAusgeben() {
        vokabeln.toFirst ();
        while(vokabeln.hasAccess())
        {
            System.out.println(vokabeln.getContent().getDeutsch());
            System.out.println(" - ");
            System.out.println(vokabeln.getContent().getEnglisch());
            System.out.println("zu Deutsch");
            vokabeln.next();
        }
    }

    /**
    * fügt eine neue Vokabel (deutsch-englisch) an
    * (zunächst hinten)
    * To do: alphabetisch!
    */
    public void neueVokabel(String pDeutsch, String pEnglisch) {
        vokabeln.append(new Vokabel(pDeutsch, pEnglisch));
    }

    /**
    * Ermöglicht eine einfache Abfrage.
    * Abzufragende Vokabeln kommen in eine neue Liste
    * Falsch geratene Vokabeln werden erneut in diese Liste gepackt
    * Die Abfrage endet, wenn alle Vokabeln richtig eingegeben wurden.
    * Eine kleine Statistik wird ausgegeben.
    *
    */
    public void abfragen() {

    }
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (4. Nov 2020)

javaaanvnonym hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen


Wenn Du uns noch verrätst, wobei Du konkret ein Problem hast, wird es einfacher.


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (4. Nov 2020)

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hab ich mal einen Vokabeltrainer programmiert für ganze Sätze. Wenn du möchtest dann kannst du dir den mal ansehen.


----------

